# POP UP advertising - a statement from the TT Forum



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Just to put things straight on the Pop Up ads thing.

The TT Forum do not proactively ask for Pop Up advertising, and as such is not favoured at all. I hate it, and most of all you hate it.

The reason it happens is that the Agency that provides the banner content defaults the banners to autimatically show, and we, on a daily basis, have to administer the account to ban and allow new banners. We ban ALL popups, period.

Recently we had a change in staff, and as yet the role has not been taken over, and thus I am administering the account.

I will be speaking, AGAIN, to the agency on Monday to put a permanent block on the ads.

Also, as part of our drive to provide more value in these banners, we are actively looking for new clients to advertise products that are more suitable to our user base - I flippin hate these loan ones...they are complete pants!!!

The banner advertising pays for this sites hosting, and we do need it, but we do NOT need the popups!

I ask that if you see a popup, please email me, and I will, as quickly as possible, ban it from the account!....

Cheers

Jae


----------

